# Nitrates in my tap water... now what?



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

So my tank is still cycling but I decide to test the tap water in the menatime to see if the parameteres were still OK as I think my cycle is almost done. It came out with 40 ppm of nitrates. What should I do now? I cant's use that water for my changes once I have my fish in, or can I?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can use it, just don't let the nitrates get any higher. Other wise get some bottled water.

You need to get someone out to check your water lines as something is leaching into the tank. Also call your water co to find out if they are getting the same readings.

Stuff a bunch of fast growing stems in there and they would alsl help lower the nitrates.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Before you do anything too drastic I would read up a bit more on cycling http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

I will quote from the post that says when your cycle is done, "Your cycle has completed when you can dose the ammonia up to 4ppm and after 24 hours when you test the results are zero ammonia, zero nitrites and X ppm nitrates."

As for what to do with high nitrates , water changes reduce them, but you said your tap water does have high nitrates. 

Maybe you could buy your water or something like that I am not really sure, but someone on the forum would know.

EDIT: And someone already clarified that buying bottled water would be a good idea.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jaguayo said:


> So my tank is still cycling but I decide to test the tap water in the menatime to see if the parameteres were still OK as I think my cycle is almost done. It came out with 40 ppm of nitrates. What should I do now? I cant's use that water for my changes once I have my fish in, or can I?


Well best thing to do is add live plants to consume the nitrates.

If you already have a planted tank this is normal until the aerobic bacteria build up and consume the ammonia instead of the plants. When that happens the nitrates will come down.


my .02


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

susankat said:


> You can use it, just don't let the nitrates get any higher. Other wise get some bottled water.
> 
> You need to get someone out to check your water lines as something is leaching into the tank. Also call your water co to find out if they are getting the same readings.
> 
> Stuff a bunch of fast growing stems in there and they would alsl help lower the nitrates.


We have a water well in our building as the water supply from the water company is not very reliable, in quality or quantity. Ah, the challenges of living in a developing country! I've read somewhere about nitrazorb. ANy thoughts on using that?


----------



## grant48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the same problem with Nitrates, plus Ammonia, from the chloramine the water company adds (supposed to be more stable than chlorine). In the internet research I did on the matter, there was a recommendation to enure that you use a water additive like Prime, which should take care of the chloramine. As was said before, the nitrate should be taken care of by plants and the filter/substrate beneficial bacteria you already have in your tank.

Grant


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with others here, plants are the way to go if you have nitrate problems.

On a side note I don't know if you are able to do anything about it but I would be concerned about what is causing the nitrates in your drinking water for health reasons. High nitrates indicate contamination which could be from fertilizers or decaying matter like sewage.

EDIT: this explains it better than me: Nitrate in Drinking Water


----------

